# Ridgid TS3660 table saw and dust collection



## ihate100bees (May 20, 2008)

I have the Ridgid TS3660 table saw (10") and recently installed a Powermatic 1.5 dust collector (model 73). I also have a Grizzley cabinet saw and a Grizzley cabinet jointer, with blasters between all the machines. I ran 4" flex hose between the machines accept for the Ridgid, where I ran 2 1/2" flex hose and a 4" adapter from one of the 2 Powermatic ducts. The port on the Ridgid only had a 2 1/2" elbow underneath the blade and beside the small enclosure around the blade, is very open underneath. Ofcoarse, I shut all the air flow off to the other machines accept the Ridgid when using it. My problem is, is that I still get PLENTY of dust blowing out from the bottom of the saw. Is there any user of this saw with a dust collector, that has made a mod or found something to cure this problem? Or... is this just a bad idea trying to use a dust collector on a table saw? The other machines have no issues. Thanks - Andy:wallbash:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

What I did with my Ridgid TS was I enclosed the back and the bottom. On the bottom piece, I installed a 4" toilet flange and hooked my DC up to that. Cheap inexpensive fix and it works great.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Dave, I also have the TS 3660. Do you have a picture of the setup you made?


----------



## ihate100bees (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave, Looks like I may have to mod it as you did, along with a few others I have recently found. Yes, if you could post a photo here of your "mod", it may help a lot of people with this saw, or simular table saws. Thanks - Andy


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have the know how or the equipment to post pictures. I'll do a little hunting and see if I can't come up with a picture or link that will show what I did.

EDIT #1: This is what I did to the back of my saw. I used rare earth magnets to mount the pieces to the saw. Makes for very easy removal when I have to tilt the blade to make angled cuts.

EDIT #2: This is similar to the bottom piece I made except of course I made mine out of ply and a toilet flange.


----------



## ihate100bees (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave. The aticles and links were very encouraging to try and mod out my table saw. I have some left over sheets of rubber, left over from my new rubber roof. I'm thinking that I may try and use it to "boot" my saw. Thanks again. Andy


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

There are a couple things I'd like to point out about anyone that uses the setup Sween has shown on a Contractors saw. While it may work, I don't believe it's the best answer for a couple reasons. The dust hood for under the cabinet points straight down, so when hooking a dust collection hose up to it, the hose is bent in a curve like a long radius elbow before it comes out between the legs of the saw. Anyone will tell you that when you start puting elbows in a dust collection line you lessen it's efficiency some. The less elbows or curves the better. Now for the issue of putting a piece of plywood or anything rigid on the back of the saws cabinet, once again it will work, but I've seen many times in forums where people forget to take the back off when tilting the blade, and as a result racked the trunion and the saw was no longer in alignment, or worse case senario cracked the rear trunion, costing a considerable amount of money for a new one and down time waiting for the new part. These are some of the reasons that I designed what I have on my Delta Contractors saw. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2188


----------

